# Big sharks???



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know of a good wreck to catch large sharks on? I have a buddy coming in from out of state who as never caught one I want to get him a big one any ideas, spottings or hook ups?


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

Try the tug deliverance. We dove it a couple of weeks ago and there were 2 8'-9' bullsharks there. I have been told that at least one of them stayed there. However we went back on the 2nd of july and did not see them(vis was about 15'). Good luck!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

what he said ^


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sea~N~Red said:


> Anyone know of a good wreck to catch large sharks on? I have a buddy coming in from out of state who as never caught one I want to get him a big one any ideas, spottings or hook ups?



I've seen an 8 ft tiger twice in the last week at the liberty ship. He likes to come hang out in the chum slick and eat red snapper.


----------



## Jim Gardner (Jul 14, 2011)

There is a large hammerhead(8-10') working bouys 1/2 off NAS (P.S. loves Amberjack) Good Luck--cheers


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

It's been two weeks but there were at least 3 (not sure what type) big sharks at the I10 rubble 3 eating everything we brought up.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto I-10 bridge rubble. I've dove it four or five times since it went down and have seen big sharks every time.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Lots of sharks at bridge rubble


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks for input*

Thank you guys for input went to rubble no luck one about 3 ft so headed to tug deliverance hung a nice 7-8 tiger broke him off  eventually got a nice bull on boat around 200 250 range thanks for tips :thumbup:


----------

